# ual·la



## Gam Elk

Buenos días!

Me gustaría saber un poco sobre el significado y origen de la expresión "ual·la" (no sé si la he escrito bien)

Gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

No creo que sea catalán normativo, pero es una interjección frecuente en las redes sociales y en el lenguaje juvenil. La interpreto como una exclamación de asombro, como el _¡hala!_ castellano. A menudo se lee sin la ele geminada. No conozco el origen, francamente.

Salut i benvingut al fòrum


----------



## ACQM

¿Sólo la usamos los catalanes? Pues yo la uso cuando hablo castellano también. Es una interjección de asombro como comenta Lurrezko y supongo que está emparentada con ¡hala! y con ¡guau! (en inglés wow!).


----------



## Gam Elk

Lurrezko said:


> No creo que sea catalán normativo, pero es una interjección frecuente en las redes sociales y en el lenguaje juvenil. La interpreto como una exclamación de asombro, como el _¡hala!_ castellano. A menudo se lee sin la ele geminada. No conozco el origen, francamente.
> 
> Salut i benvingut al fòrum



Gracias Lurrezko, es interesante saber que no es catalán normativo, eso era una de las cosas que quería saber, entonces se escribe de las dos maneras? uala o ual·la?


----------



## Gam Elk

Hola ACQM, no sé si solo la usáis los catalanes, yo vivo en Galicia y aquí solo se la he oído a un estudiante valenciano una vez, yo no hablo catalán pero me parece una lengua muy interesante (y personalmente también muy bonita), últimamente me he aficionado a ver una serie juvenil en catalán y me llamó mucho la atención esta palabra, y pensé lo mismo que tú, que era una mezcla de wow + hala.

PD: disculpad que no hable catalán en este forum porque no sé hablarlo aunque lo entiendo bastante bien y me gusta que me hablen en catalán.

Salut


----------



## ACQM

Gam Elk said:


> Gracias Lurrezko, es interesante saber que no es catalán normativo, eso era una de las cosas que quería saber, entonces se escribe de las dos maneras? uala o ual·la?



Escríbela como quieras, pero la ele geminada es una buan opción a mi entender. En general, hablando catalán no solemos marcar las eles geminadas (suenan como ele simple) en ninguna palabra, excepto en un lenguaje muy culto y cuidado. De la misma manera, puedes escribir "ual·la" aunque normalmente no se marque, porque, cuando somos exagerados, a veces en serio o a veces sarcásticamente, la marcamos y nos deleitamos en esa doble ele.

-M'he comprat un cotxe nou. Es un Ford Ka.
-¡Ual·l·l·la! Ha ha. Quina merda de cotxe, no? Ha ha.


----------



## Gam Elk

Entiendo, precisamente cuando oí esta palabra me fijé en que exageraban mucho la ele geminada y me pareció que era propositado.

Muchas gracias


----------



## jartesm

Ojo con las contaminaciones del árabe, ya que la exclamación comentada en esa lengua significa "te lo juro". Ni que decir tiene que en Catalunya hay una comunidad arabófona numerosa. Con todo, coincido en que la equivalencia, en principio, sería con el "hala" en castellano.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## ACQM

jartesm said:


> Ojo con las contaminaciones del árabe, ya que la exclamación comentada en esa lengua significa "te lo juro". Ni que decir tiene que en Catalunya hay una comunidad arabófona numerosa. Con todo, coincido en que la equivalencia, en principio, sería con el "hala" en castellano.
> Gracias a todos.



No creo que en ninguna serie televisiva catalana usen palabras procedentes de la actual comunidad de habla árabe en Cataluña. Ese jo lo he usado desde niña y, entonces, la población arabófona de mi ciudad no se podía ni siquiera considerar comunidad pues se reducía a alguna familia joven y unos cuantos hombres casados con catalanas que no hablaban árabe ni con sus hijos.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Me recuerda la expresión francesa:  Oh là,  Oh là là.  Dicho rápidamente suena igual.

-M'he comprat un cotxe nou. Es un Ford Ka.
-¡Ual·l·l·la! Quina merda de cotxe, no? 

--Je me suis acheté une voiture neuve.  C'est une Ford Ka.
-- Oh là! Quelle voiture de merde, non?


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia tingau:

Ja fa uns dies que vaig mirar el fil i no para de donar-me voltes al cap la parauleta (exagere una miqueta). A mi em resulta familiar de la meua etapa infantil, però la deia  allargant molt la u i trobe que la majoria de voltes avantposava una ge: *guuual.la;* però sempre l'havia interpretada com a una mala pronúncia de "hala" o "ala" que també són _*valencià *_(dic açò per als "forasters": ja sabeu que als valencians ens costa nomenar-la català, encara que sapiam que n'és la mateixa llengua)

Segons el dicc. català-valencià-balear (no és normatiu, però si informatiu):

._*HALA! *__interj. _
usada per a encoratjar o per a donar pressa; cast. _hala! _Hala, atlots, que la barca ja és nostra!, Penya Poes. 44. Hala bones cimades demunt aquelles anques!, Alcover Rond. ii, 268. Ala, chiquetes a l'alqueria, que està ponense el sol, Guinot Capolls 66. *a) *Hala hala: indica  la repetició d'actes o la continuació ininterrompuda d'una acció. «Feia  calor, però nosaltres hala hala anàvem caminant sense aturar-nos».  També es diu _hala qui hala _(Mall.): Y hala qui hala a fer solcs i més solcs, Alcover Cont. 48.—*b) *Hala que va (Cat.), o Hala petit (Bal.): fórmula  intensiva per a indicar una acció persistent i ràpida. «Ell a fer-ne i  jo a desfer-los-hi, i hala que va!»«Hala petit! No tenguis por!» També  es diu _Hala envant _(Bal.): Y hala envant a engrandir sa nostra pàtria!, Aurora 226.
    Fon.: álə (or., bal.); ála (val.).
    Etim.: probablement forma d'imperatiu de _halar _(cf. un cas anàleg en la interjecció _hissa, _que no és sinó l'imperatiu de _hissar_). Segons Asín (Al Andalus, ix, 31), de l'àrab halà, interjecció per a excitar els cavalls.

_*UAL·LA *__f., _pronúncia dial., 
per _guatlla _(Gandia, Pego, Sanet, Benidorm).  Nosaltres els valencians en diem *guatla,* _*espatla*_, etc. amb una sola ele, crec que igual fan els balears.

_*UALA *__f., _pronúncia dial., 
per _guatlla _(Xàtiva, Elx).

_*1. GUALA*_ f. ant. 
Malaltia dels peus de les cavalleries. Altres dues malalties se fan en lo peu, les quals se anomenen guales e grapes, Dieç Menesc. ii, 104 vo.

2. *GUALA* f. (dialectal val.), 
per guatlla,



Salut per a tots.


----------

